# my car



## kevin a6 avant (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm 20 years old from belguim and ride a audi a6 c5 1.9tdi 130psi
color silver with leather interiour
lowered 4cm 
18" 8.5 bbs le mans rims 
boot cleaned
hope you like it


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

I love it! I really want to paint the lower edge of my car like that.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re:*

nice avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what about painting the lower sections of the front and rear bumper ??
and maybe color match the side skirts ?


----------

